# Banner Drop in Solidarity with the Egyptian Revolution



## CascadiaRising (Feb 11, 2011)

Banner Drop in Solidarity with the Egyptian Revolution

There is an ad on the wall of a bus in Dublin it reads: Egypt- Where it all begins.
Yesterday, Eugeneâ€™s Black Tea Society dropped a banner, in a token gesture of support for the Egyptian Revolution , and in Solidarity with our Comrades in the Mankato Area Activist Collective (to see their action go to: MSU-Mankato Students stand up for Egyptians ).
We unequivocally support the Egyptian Peopleâ€™s right to self-determination.
We defy all attempts to demonize their revolution, and we denounce any attempts to suppress it. 
We are all holding our breath. Will the rebel spark which ignites a great American conflagration come from the land of the Pharaohs? Only time will tell.


Black Tea Society


----------



## MrD (Feb 11, 2011)

how radical


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 11, 2011)

> Will the rebel spark which ignites a great American conflagration come from the land of the Pharaohs? Only time will tell.



I hope, with all my heart, it doesn't. 

I need to buy some guns.

Shit, why'd I say that, now everyone will think I'm a neocon.


----------



## Trains (Feb 14, 2011)

Sounds like things arent going to well still in Egypt.

CXR do you own a disabled cat? Or did?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 14, 2011)

token, indeed


----------



## TN1989 (Feb 28, 2011)

pretty cool. love the idea... dont think ya coulda got a bigger banner though? just sayin.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Mar 25, 2011)

I suspect the U.S. will be the last place to revolt. 

It's disgusting, the extent of this nation's conservatism and general uncritical thought processes.


----------



## riseagainst (Mar 25, 2011)

what are u doing to fight the systeM?


----------



## Traveler (Mar 25, 2011)

AnarchistRon said:


> I suspect the U.S. will be the last place to revolt.
> 
> It's disgusting, the extent of this nation's conservatism and general uncritical thought processes.



They do love ignorance it seems.


----------

